# Drag Bag Question



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a 05 GTO with A/4 trans. It has several bolt on items and a big cam. Do you think I need to install Drag Bags. My car is making 435 RWTQ at its peak and makes over 390 RWTQ at slightly over 3500 RPMS . I do not have any issues with wheel hop when hard on the gas from a stand still or from a roll on. Rear just seems to just squat down, digs in and goes. It will get sideways. 
Thanks for any input


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Should not need them. M6 cars have problems with wheel hop and the DB do help. For normal street driving they will make for a stiffer ride. They will not correct sideways problem. Pedders would fix that.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

SANDU002 said:


> Should not need them. M6 cars have problems with wheel hop and the DB do help. For normal street driving they will make for a stiffer ride. They will not correct sideways problem. Pedders would fix that.


Thanks, my car gets sideways very easily. I can be driving around at about 50 MPH and just nail the throttle and the thing will just down shift a gear or two sending the back end spinning and getting a little off center. I might check into the Pedders, thanks


----------

